# International Schools near Ageo?



## bb0029 (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I will be relocating to Japan in the next few months. I will be working in Ageo and I am having a hard time finding a list of International schools if any in the area. My employer is going to send me over for a couple of weeks so I can take a look around and see where I would like to live and where I would like to send my children to school. My children are 8 and 4.

I was looking for some kind of resource to check out schools but I am not real sure on where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

